# Zwangsklick Script - Frage



## jupiter (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Zwangsklick Script aus dem Internet:


```
<!---->
<A HREF="URL" onclick="plus()" target="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Banner-URL" width="468" height="60"></A>


<A HREF="javascript:check();">Klicke hier um meine Seite zu betreten!</A>

<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
var seite="00.php" //Hier die Seite eintragen, welche nach dem Bannerklick geladen werden soll!
var a = 0;

function plus()
{
a = 1;
}

function check()
{
if (a != 1)
alert('Um diese Seite betreten zu können, musst du den Banner klicken!')
else
location.href=seite;
}
</script>
```

Das Problem:
Ich habe einen Loginbereich. Nachdem sich ein Nutzer eingeloggt hat, wird dieses Skript aufgerufen. Ab hier funktioniert alles.

So, beispielsweise wird nach dem Login die Seite index0.php aufgerufen. In der index0 befindet sich das Script. Gibt man aber beispielsweise die Adresse index.php manuell in die Adresszeile im Browser ein, so kann man dieses Skript umgehen und der Loginbereich wird aufgerufen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das machen kann das z.b. index.php nicht aufgerufen werden kann, wenn der Banner nicht geklickt worden ist?

Gibt es villeicht einen Code den ich in index.php einfügen muss?


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2009)

Java ist nicht JavaScript!


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## jupiter (5. Okt 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> Java ist nicht JavaScript!



Danke für den Link. Wuste ich nicht.


----------

